# intel 82577LM

## nykon

Hi gentoo users:)

I have got a problem while installing gentoo on Fujitsu s760. The laptop has Intel 82577LM wired card. Gentoo minimal install CD does not see the card. I have tried modprobe the e1000e module but it dosn't work at all. (Of course I have used net-setup eth0 ect...) I have got no wifi connection so the only way to install gentoo is to use wired connection. My first thought was that the card could be damaged but  I have used another distribution and it works, so the problem must be with the software. I will be grateful for any tip or advise.

Best regards,

nykon

----------

## audiodef

Happens to me sometimes, too. What I do is as long as I have a wired connection, I use that to get my base install done, and then work on finding and compiling the correct driver for wireless. As long as you have SOME kind of connection, it's a pretty big headache to try to get an alternate connection working just for installing.

Once you have Gentoo installed, the worst case scenario is probably using ndiswrapper (but that's all but unnecessary except for significantly older devices).

----------

